# Power Folding Mirrors Retrofit



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

I finally managed to install these and code.
It was incredibly easy compared to the A5. The door cards popped straight off.

The only mistake I made, but an easy fix, was to forget to put the sound insulation back in the drivers door derr.

Really chuffed with this mod and great info on forum with plenty of instructions certainly helped 

Some pics:
























































































[attachment=0]FB_IMG_1560663799516.jpg[/attachment


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

Well done, nice to see someone tackling jobs like this. 
I already have power fold mirrors but how about doing a guide for the knowledge base page


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

I did find a guide which was v helpful, will try and locate it


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Quite interested in this mod myself unfortunately I don't have the diy skills, how long would you estimate an auto electrician to complete 
And how much was the retro kit ?


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

kennowaybino said:


> Quite interested in this mod myself unfortunately I don't have the diy skills, how long would you estimate an auto electrician to complete
> And how much was the retro kit ?


Was missed off my order when I took delivery, but Audi kindly quoted me £980 to supply and fit! Hence, be careful if you go to a Dealer. If you're not a DIY minded person (like me) probably better to buy the parts yourself and get an independent to fit them, which is what I did ...


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Would I be better trying to locate retro fit mirrors from e bay or possibly TSP?


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

I was fortunate to find a set for £500 off Ebay and also a switch. the only part I bought from Audi was the plastic trim where the switch slots into in the door (approx. £13).

It doesn't need an electrician as its plug and play but would need coding - need to find someone with VCDs software and a Hex cable to essentially go into the cars settings and flip a switch so to speak for each door module. Modules need to be compatible as well so need to check the part number.
Need also a long ?Hex M10 I think for the bolt for the door mirror itself.

It is an easy mod.


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

I would love to fit these to mine at some point. Did you find the guide in the end?


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

Will try and find it later and post up


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

the guide is here all along on the forum!  
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1352945


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

very good job!


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## jeebsy (Mar 31, 2020)

i'm in the market for a mk3 in the next few months and finding one with the right spec is tricky - done a few retrofits on my A5 and this looks quite manageable so might be able to make folding mirrors a nice to have rather than essential :lol:


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

Out of interest, what are peoples motivation for this mod?

Other than it looks a bit cool when you lock the car, I find it completely pointless.
Never had an instance in my last couple of cars where it was actually needed.

But hey, I don't want to remove it or anything!


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Number86 said:


> Out of interest, what are peoples motivation for this mod?
> 
> Other than it looks a bit cool when you lock the car, I find it completely pointless.
> Never had an instance in my last couple of cars where it was actually needed.
> ...


Me too . I've always wondered what the point is ? I have them also but never had a use . I suppose someone will pop up with a good reason?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## jeebsy (Mar 31, 2020)

The good reason is the fold in automatically when you lock the car :lol:

My parking is on-street and it's not uncommon for mirrors to get bumped and scraped by careless people going by.


----------



## BW57 (Jun 26, 2017)

Also handy if, like me, you have a narrow garage.


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

BW57 said:


> Also handy if, like me, you have a narrow garage.


Surely if you have to put the mirrors in ,you can't open the doors when in?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

maybe he means he can park narrower to the garage wall at passenger side (as I do) ?


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes I do also but I like the wing mirror out as a marker .

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I would like too, but those 15 cm are vital for me.. :lol:


----------



## BW57 (Jun 26, 2017)

237tonybates said:


> BW57 said:
> 
> 
> > Also handy if, like me, you have a narrow garage.
> ...


Strictly speaking, it's the garage entrance that is narrow&#8230;it is slightly wider once inside so getting out of the car isn't a problem.


----------

